# Grrrrrrrrrr...Biting!



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I haven't posted for a while but I decided I really need to tackle Preston's biting issue.  Some of you might remember that I got Preston at 6 months old as a very unsocialized puppy. He is now great with the family, but not so great with visitors. If I answer the door with him in my arms he goes into protective mode and will bite their legs when I put him down. It's best if I have him on a leash when I open the door and control him, but I can't always get to a leash. I guess I should keep one by the door. I don't want to get a trainer because that was a disaster the last time I tried. He just got worse.

I should also mention that he doesn't bite outside of the house. I can take him anywhere and he's very well behaved and lets people pet him. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Personally, I think you need help in person. Get a referral to a veterinary behaviorist instead of using a dog trainer.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

What do you think about putting him in a closed room when the doorbell rings and let him out after the people settle in and sit down. What would he do then? Would he still bite? Maybe it's the coming into his house he cannot handle. When he sees he goes into a room every time someone comes to the door he may eventually get better. You can try once in a while and if he doesn't bite anyone, give him treats and lots of praise, if he goes to bite put him in the room. I think I saw this on TV but Jackie would know more than I do about training a dog not to bite.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm am NOT any kind of expert in dog training. Pearl's a real handful based on her rescue baggage and she can get into some hyper-wild modes. One thing I'm working on stopping is her attacks on my 2 cats (poor poor kitties still think she's leaving!)

Pearl usually has a leash on (not housebroken) but you COULD go with your idea of keeping a leash by the door. When Pearl goes after the cats I say TIMEOUT and "hook" her to a doorknob until she's calm - usually right away for her. After I release her if she does it again, we go back to the doorknob. I *think* she's beginning to get it.

The timeout word has worked for me with other dogs in the past. Good luck...biting's a pain, to put it accurately!


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

If I put him in a closed room he'd come out like a crazy man, so that wouldn't work. 

Generally after he gets in a couple of bites he calms down and cuddles up to the person. He's being protective of his people and the house. 

I'll try keeping the leash on for the time being. It lets him know that he's not the one in control and his behavior improves the minute it's on him. I'm also thinking of getting a friend or two to ring the door bell and come in multiple times so that I can work with him on this. They might have to wear tall boots...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would be highly suspicious the behavior is due to fear. Certainly looking to the owner for direction is part of this, but your dog has an extensive history of behavior issues. I highly recommend good professional help. 
Here is a list for you. 
Find a Board Certified Veterinary Behaviorist ACVB


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Geez, that's what Tinker does! But Tink uses squeaky toys to calm his anxiety. When someone enters our house I always yell "Tink...get a toy...hurry! Get a goy" it's strange, but it works :wacko1:

Although he's never warmed up to anyone except me.....still.....:blink:

Good luck.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I agree with JMM, that a vet behaviourist could help you help Preston.

I thought this was a decent book on the subject of aggression.

*Grrr! The Complete Guide to Understanding and Preventing Aggressive Behavior [Hardcover]*

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=ntt_athr_dp_sr_1?_encoding=UTF8&sort=relevancerank&search-alias=books&field-author=Mordecai%20Siegal"]Mordecai Siegal[/ame] (Author), [ame="http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=ntt_athr_dp_sr_2?_encoding=UTF8&sort=relevancerank&search-alias=books&field-author=Matthew%20%27Uncle%20Matty%27%20Margolis"]Matthew 'Uncle Matty' Margolis[/ame] (Author) 

Amazon.com: Grrr!: The Complete Guide to Understanding and Preventing Aggressive Behavior (9780316790222): Mordecai Siegal, Matthew 'Uncle Matty' Margolis: Books



Reading up as much as you can can help you 
feel more empowered to help Preston,
while you are awaiting an appointment with the behaviourist.
He _can not_ be permitted to bite anyone at the door way.
Even though he is small, he can still do damage.
I mean by infection of a wound or litigation problems.

I have one Maltese (Paris) with behavioural issues.
She had a very rough start to life 
and is imaginably from poor genetics, temperment wise.

It is not an easy road,
but you are not alone in walking the road with him.
That is why a Veterinary Behaviourist is highly recommended by JMM in the above posts.

Allthough my Paris is _not_ an easy dog,
she is still very amazing, smart and unique.:wub:
It helps me to remember all of her strong points at challenging times.
What I want for her is to live the happiest life possible.
Which is what we all want for our dogs.

I wish you luck and full spirits with helping him.
It can be disheartening at times,
so please keep reaching out for help.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Canada said:


> I agree with JMM, that a vet behaviourist could help you help Preston.
> 
> I thought this was a decent book on the subject of aggression.
> 
> ...


 
Just checked and my local (great) library has this book! I'll read it and see if I can also get some tips for my Pearlie Girlie re: my cats. Love these SM suggestions! 

Jill, I also want to thank you for sharing about Paris' rough start and her current "behavioral issues". As we've only had Pearl for 3 months or so I often still go back in my mind to the neglected state she was in prior to our rescue. (I wasn't even at all happy about how the Rescue facility even treated her!!) Everything you wrote about what we want for our fluffs and handling them was inspiring for me to read. Thank you for the hope.(Two examples of her "baggage": 1: she asks for things only ONE way, with growling and 2. She has never given kisses. So far.)


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

jmm said:


> I would be highly suspicious the behavior is due to fear. Certainly looking to the owner for direction is part of this, but your dog has an extensive history of behavior issues. I highly recommend good professional help.
> Here is a list for you.
> Find a Board Certified Veterinary Behaviorist ACVB


Generally speaking, if there is an issue due to fear aggression, is this because of the dog's individual personality or lack of socialization? If it's both, which is more?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It can be any combination of the two. It may be more or less of one or the other depending on the individual case. IMO, an incorrect temperament will always be a harder issue than lack of socialization. You also have to take into account the history of training already done having a positive or negative affect on the behavior. Truly traumatic events can be tough to get past.


----------

